# Embarrased to be out there



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2013)

Struggled all weekend with the swing but managed to get it round in the comp (two round over any of the three days of the long weekend). Went out today to just play and have no pressure and mark a card for one of those still to put their second card in.

I've not been comfortable in the changes my pro made in the last lesson but have stuck with it and the good ones are very good and the poor ones less destructive and a lot of my issues have been on the putting green. Nice day, no pressure and swinging ok. What could possibly go wrong?

Stuck the first shot of the day straight right OB and it barely go better. I lost five balls, recorded my lowest stableford score and quite frankly was close to tears of frustration by the eleventh. I didn't want to be there but was marking a card so had to soldier on. As the others were in the competition I couldn't get annoyed or rant and rave. No-one wants to play with a mardy so and so at the best of times especially when you've a card in hand so I was trying so hard just to keep up and shut up while exploding inside.

My problem is there was no sign of it melting away over the last few days. 29 and 32 points are hardly earth shattering but there were signs of forward momentum. Today was an embarrassment. Nothing positive happened and aside from a random drive that went high and straight and a couple of putts from 10 feet I can't think of anything that worked. I had no swing thoughts and really was just out to play and relax and let my recent practice come out. More annoying was there wasn't one stock bad shot and I hit some hook/pulls (not getting into ball flight laws for an exact definition - it went left and never seen again), pushes/slices and I saved my shank for the 18th to cap it all off. 

Trying hard to just chill and watch the sport and forget about it but its nagging like toothache. I'm hoping this was a ghastly one off but worried now. I am trying to practice less and play more so don't faancy hitting the range tomorrow especially as I've no idea what the fault is. Got a lesson booked from yonks ago on Wednesday and need to sit down and have a serious chat about my swing, the work we are doing and whether it is actually working. Been trying so hard to get the changes working and it has felt close. Today I feel like I've never played before.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Homer.
Good news though only 3 more posts for the big 30,000.
Probably the same amount you have spent on lessons.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2013)

On a more serious note.
As you advocate lessons,you have to trust your pro,im sure he will make you understand
that changes take time to bed in.
Stay positive,it will change for the better,im sure.
Good luck.
The other post was banter,of course


----------



## Foxholer (May 27, 2013)

Ignore it Homer.

Not normal situation, so anything can happen - and often does when swing is in (your usual!) state of change. No swing thought is not a particularly good thing imo and can result in all sorts of peculiar results.

Take heart thinking that round yesterday was a 36-pointer - apart from those 2 tee shots.

Check in with the Pro by all means. I'm sure he'll see lots of potential for improvement. Sounds like putting is your major hang-up at the moment though.

Have you considered you may actually be scoring better than your ability though?


----------



## Crow (May 27, 2013)

Chin up, at least it wasn't a qualifier, you've been playing some steady golf recently and a good score soon is inevitable.


----------



## FaldosJumper (May 27, 2013)

Yep been there this weekend... NR'd on the 18th twice due to lost balls and as I was looking for birdies to maintain handicap I didn't see the point in dropping and playing on as would've went up anyway. Thoroughly peed off with my game so went and bought a new Scotty today... that'll sort it out 

Got my howdidido email and up .2 for the weekends games


----------



## One Planer (May 27, 2013)

Homer, you have my sympathy.

A few of the lads who converse with me on Twitter will already know I've hit the skids a bit just lately.

Played Wychwood Park on Saturday in the glorious sunshine with a few pals, and, strangely found something in my swing.

Stuck with it and the results were quite impressive. Drives went well, irons went well only thing that went pear shaped was the chipping 

I even hit a 220 yard 4 wood off the deck into a par 4 after finding a bunker off the tee and having to take a 9 iron to advance the ball forward.

I don't think there are many folk on here Homer who live the game like you do. You practice hard. Have absolute trust in your pro and the changes he wants to make. I think you, like me, put far too much pressure on yourself.

Take a step back, go out without a score card and no thoughts, forget swing changes, just go out and hit the ball. Take the pressure off yourself and try and *enjoy* the game instead of constantly working at it.

All the best pal.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 27, 2013)

I think you need a serious chat with Rhys mate. Your ball striking has improved, you're not hitting the wayward shots you were this time last year and your short game is much better. Only last week in the rollup you won with 36 points and front nine Saturday and yesterday you played well. I'll admit that talking about going back to an old swing before yesterdays round did set alarm bells ringing in my head. You said you felt more comfortable with your setup yesterday and 32 points isn't a disaster by any stretch of the imagination.

From the outside it looks like Rhys has been making progress with you but you have to be happy and comfortable with what you're doing


----------



## vkurup (May 27, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Struggled all weekend with the swing but managed to get it round in the comp (two round over any of the three days of the long weekend). Went out today to just play and have no pressure and mark a card for one of those still to put their second card in.

I've not been comfortable in the changes my pro made in the last lesson but have stuck with it and the good ones are very good and the poor ones less destructive and a lot of my issues have been on the putting green. Nice day, no pressure and swinging ok. What could possibly go wrong?

Stuck the first shot of the day straight right OB and it barely go better. I lost five balls, recorded my lowest stableford score and quite frankly was close to tears of frustration by the eleventh. I didn't want to be there but was marking a card so had to soldier on. As the others were in the competition I couldn't get annoyed or rant and rave. No-one wants to play with a mardy so and so at the best of times especially when you've a card in hand so I was trying so hard just to keep up and shut up while exploding inside.

My problem is there was no sign of it melting away over the last few days. 29 and 32 points are hardly earth shattering but there were signs of forward momentum. Today was an embarrassment. Nothing positive happened and aside from a random drive that went high and straight and a couple of putts from 10 feet I can't think of anything that worked. I had no swing thoughts and really was just out to play and relax and let my recent practice come out. More annoying was there wasn't one stock bad shot and I hit some hook/pulls (not getting into ball flight laws for an exact definition - it went left and never seen again), pushes/slices and I saved my shank for the 18th to cap it all off. 

Trying hard to just chill and watch the sport and forget about it but its nagging like toothache. I'm hoping this was a ghastly one off but worried now. I am trying to practice less and play more so don't faancy hitting the range tomorrow especially as I've no idea what the fault is. Got a lesson booked from yonks ago on Wednesday and need to sit down and have a serious chat about my swing, the work we are doing and whether it is actually working. Been trying so hard to get the changes working and it has felt close. Today I feel like I've never played before.
		
Click to expand...

For a min, I thought I was reading Rory's blog!!!.


----------



## Siren (May 27, 2013)

Dont take this the wrong way Homer but thank god its not just me. I started with an 8 then 6 6 4 7 10 yes thats a ten. If I hadnt burst out laughing I honestly think I would have cried. After that I played ok and actually managed a decent back 9 so at least there's light at the end of the tunnel.

On your situation I kind of agree with Gareth above, you practice a hell of a lot and the pressure your putting on yourself at the moment is probably affecting you more than anything else. You play off 10.5 so your not a hacker mate, take the pressure off yourself and remember its a game we play for fun


----------



## SGC001 (May 27, 2013)

If you play poorly one day, forget it. If you play poorly the next time out, review your fundamentals of grip, stance, aim and ball position. Most mistakes are made before the club is swung. If you play poorly for a third time in a row, go see your professional. (Penick, H)


----------



## El Bandito (May 27, 2013)

Tough times Homer! Not at your level yet, still off 19, but coming through a bit of a slump myself. Some good advice above I think. Stick with it and try to keep laughing!


----------



## pendodave (May 27, 2013)

Every mid-capper has periods of severe form loss. It's horrid, so I think we all feel your pain. And off 10 there's not much room for error.

Why not try and break the cycle by taking out (say) just your even numbered irons and putter next time you play.

It will have two effects - you'll need to think carefully about where you want to put the ball to give you the best next shot. And you'll have to manufacture a few to make them longer or shorter.

Both of these will make you think a lot more about course management and targets (real golf) and a bit less about the swing.

Hope that whatever you find works soon. The first good round after a few bad ones is like the first pint after a birdie on the 18th !


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2013)

Homer man we're here again!

My opinion on it for what its worth is you've made changes and your doubting those changes that have seen your game improve but not your scoring.

Jib your lessons for a while and carry on with your new swing. Reverting back to type will do you no favours and demolish the hard work and effort you've put in.

You sound like you think too much about your swing instead of feeling your swing.

Either way good luck fella.


----------



## JustOne (May 27, 2013)

Get out on the practice ground you big girl's blouse!!

36pts every time you tee it up is a MINIMUM requirement for a forumer* 

(* = Smiffy not included)


----------



## mcbroon (May 27, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Struggled all weekend with the swing but managed to get it round in the comp (two round over any of the three days of the long weekend). Went out today to just play and have no pressure and mark a card for one of those still to put their second card in.

I've not been comfortable in the changes my pro made in the last lesson but have stuck with it and the good ones are very good and the poor ones less destructive and a lot of my issues have been on the putting green. Nice day, no pressure and swinging ok. What could possibly go wrong?

Stuck the first shot of the day straight right OB and it barely go better. I lost five balls, recorded my lowest stableford score and quite frankly was close to tears of frustration by the eleventh. I didn't want to be there but was marking a card so had to soldier on. As the others were in the competition I couldn't get annoyed or rant and rave. No-one wants to play with a mardy so and so at the best of times especially when you've a card in hand so I was trying so hard just to keep up and shut up while exploding inside.

My problem is there was no sign of it melting away over the last few days. 29 and 32 points are hardly earth shattering but there were signs of forward momentum. Today was an embarrassment. Nothing positive happened and aside from a random drive that went high and straight and a couple of putts from 10 feet I can't think of anything that worked. I had no swing thoughts and really was just out to play and relax and let my recent practice come out. More annoying was there wasn't one stock bad shot and I hit some hook/pulls (not getting into ball flight laws for an exact definition - it went left and never seen again), pushes/slices and I saved my shank for the 18th to cap it all off. 

Trying hard to just chill and watch the sport and forget about it but its nagging like toothache. I'm hoping this was a ghastly one off but worried now. I am trying to practice less and play more so don't faancy hitting the range tomorrow especially as I've no idea what the fault is. Got a lesson booked from yonks ago on Wednesday and need to sit down and have a serious chat about my swing, the work we are doing and whether it is actually working. Been trying so hard to get the changes working and it has felt close. Today I feel like I've never played before.
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to read this Homer.  

Just remember that you're not alone.  I played yesterday with a guy who's off 5 and the pro said to me before we went out "You're playing with a really good player today".  He'd shot 80 on Saturday (5 over h/c) and wasn't too pleased about that, but on Sunday he had an absolute nightmare.  He eventually NR'd on the 13th after fluffing a chip and then 3 putting.  By his own admission, his head was just completely frazzled due to all the silly mistakes he'd made and the poor shots he'd hit.

We all want to be better at this game and we're all annoyed when we play badly but you really seem to let it get to you.  Ultimately, it's only a game and it's supposed to be enjoyable.  I've been reading your threeoffthetee blog and it's a good read it but I must say that, from that and your posts on here, it seems to me that you really do get yourself down about the game. 

Don't beat yourself up about not playing to your full potential.  It happens to all of us, and I dare say it happens more often than not.


----------



## granters (May 27, 2013)

Close to tears on the golf course? Seriously?


----------



## davidg2010uk (May 27, 2013)

Don't dwell on it, your pro will be able to sort you out in 10 mins, probably only something simple you need to change.  When I hit it inconsistently its usually because my body is aiming right of target and I start coming over the top. Just needs someone to point it out !


----------



## thecraw (May 27, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Struggled all weekend with the swing but managed to get it round in the comp (two round over any of the three days of the long weekend). Went out today to just play and have no pressure and mark a card for one of those still to put their second card in.

I've not been comfortable in the changes my pro made in the last lesson but have stuck with it and the good ones are very good and the poor ones less destructive and a lot of my issues have been on the putting green. Nice day, no pressure and swinging ok. What could possibly go wrong?

Stuck the first shot of the day straight right OB and it barely go better. I lost five balls, recorded my lowest stableford score and quite frankly was close to tears of frustration by the eleventh. I didn't want to be there but was marking a card so had to soldier on. As the others were in the competition I couldn't get annoyed or rant and rave. No-one wants to play with a mardy so and so at the best of times especially when you've a card in hand so I was trying so hard just to keep up and shut up while exploding inside.

My problem is there was no sign of it melting away over the last few days. 29 and 32 points are hardly earth shattering but there were signs of forward momentum. Today was an embarrassment. Nothing positive happened and aside from a random drive that went high and straight and a couple of putts from 10 feet I can't think of anything that worked. I had no swing thoughts and really was just out to play and relax and let my recent practice come out. More annoying was there wasn't one stock bad shot and I hit some hook/pulls (not getting into ball flight laws for an exact definition - it went left and never seen again), pushes/slices and I saved my shank for the 18th to cap it all off. 

Trying hard to just chill and watch the sport and forget about it but its nagging like toothache. I'm hoping this was a ghastly one off but worried now. I am trying to practice less and play more so don't faancy hitting the range tomorrow especially as I've no idea what the fault is. Got a lesson booked from yonks ago on Wednesday and need to sit down and have a serious chat about my swing, the work we are doing and whether it is actually working. Been trying so hard to get the changes working and it has felt close. Today I feel like I've never played before.
		
Click to expand...


Do yourself a favour and just chuck it, your just beating yourself up. Take up tennis.


----------



## sawtooth (May 27, 2013)

Stick with it. Your pro made changes for a reason. If you are not comfortable with the changes then to be honest that sounds like a good thing. If it felt just like before then you are probably not doing anything different. I remember when I switched from a baseball grip to the vardon grip - it felt strange and I wasnt happy with it at first because I couldnt hit a thing with it. Persevere and give the changes time to work mate.


----------



## Andy808 (May 28, 2013)

I went through a very similar patch after the pro changed ONE thing in my swing. I spent the time on the range to get it grooved in and all was going well. 
Then I had a board comp come up and I may as well have spent the time and money on the range it was that bad, on top of which, my playing partner wouldn't shut up until I started my backswing even after several glares from me. 
I spent more time on the range and the changes finally started to click. Now I have a far straighter ball flight with better penetration even though it is still pretty high. 
Went out and had nine holes with the pro, just for fun not a lesson, and we now hit the ball almost identical distances with all club, except wedges, which I am slightly longer as I have my hands further forward. 
Now to get my consistency better.


----------



## JustOne (May 28, 2013)

Paul WARING ENG  73  RT
       Darren FICHARDT RSA  72  RT
       Alexandre KALEKA FRA  71  RT
       Emiliano GRILLO ARG  76  RT 
      Shane LOWRY IRL  75  RT 
      Scott JAMIESON SCO  78  RT  
     Dawie VAN DER WALT RSA  79  RT  
     Oscar FLOREN SWE  78  RT   
    Jeev Milkha SINGH IND  75  RT   
    Fredrik ANDERSSON HED SWE  73  RT   
    Victor DUBUISSON FRA  69  RT    
   Mark TULLO CHI  79  RT    
   Garth MULROY RSA  76  RT   
    Ricardo SANTOS POR  76  RT    
   Eduardo DE LA RIVA ESP  76  RT    
   Lorenzo GAGLI ITA  77  RT   
    Johan EDFORS SWE  77  RT  
     Terry PILKADARIS AUS  77  RT     
  Tommy FLEETWOOD ENG  75  RT    
   Felipe AGUILAR CHI  72  RT    
   Oliver FISHER ENG  73  RT   
    Alvaro QUIROS ESP  79  RT   
    Fabrizio ZANOTTI PAR  77  RT   
    Shiv KAPUR IND  74  RT    
   Kristoffer BROBERG SWE  75  RT  
     Julien QUESNE FRA  77  RT   
    Wen-chong LIANG CHN  79  RT    
  Pablo MARTIN BENAVIDES ESP  RT    
   Ross McGOWAN ENG  RT    
   Richie RAMSAY SCO  RT 

This is the list of the people who retired from the US qualifying at Walton Heath today, either because their 1st round score was rubbish or because they totally melted during some stage of their 2nd round. A couple literally *walked off the course* leaving their playing partner stranded, some didn't even tee it up for the 2nd round.

EVERYONE has bad days Homey..... tomorrow might not be one of 'em :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2013)

I've had a few bad days on the course recently. And what helped me was coming to the conclusion that I am actually crap at golf.


----------



## Captainron (May 28, 2013)

Bad days happen to everyone. I had one at Pannal. Absolute shocker. You have my sympathies mate.


----------



## Tommo21 (May 28, 2013)

Homer...stop mucking about with pros and swings. Go out a belt the ball. Right grip, right stance, right line up of the shot and bang. Dont spend time over anything, just hit it. Dont think of anythng when over the ball, just look at the back of it then smack it.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 28, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Do yourself a favour and just chuck it, your just beating yourself up. Take up tennis.
		
Click to expand...


Haha he'll be jibbing that after 50 lessons


----------



## mattdeeks (May 28, 2013)

For me Homer I think your thinking too much about it, go out and have fun....


----------



## vkurup (May 28, 2013)

I had a great day on Sat.. Shot a 92 (Out 49, In 43).  This is probably the best I can do.

So on Sunday, I was really thrilled when I shot a 47 going out. All I need was to repeat the back 9 performance.  All the stars were aligned, when I opened with a Par on the 10th.  Now was starting to get cocky.  So promptly dispatched the 11th drive into the long grass.  Managed to find it, then took the brave/stupid decision to hit it out rather than drop it. Lost the ball, dropped another one etc etc etc..  Carded a 10 on that hole!!  Similarly carded a 8 on the 17th.  Finished the miserable round on 97.  Spent the day sulking.  But now cant wait to get out there and hack.

Keep your chin up..


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 28, 2013)

I do believe I could have written your post word for word, also in a bad golfing place right now, 29 points on sunday too.  Post lesson slump seems to take forever to get thro, not looking forward to this weeks medal.

I feel your pain


----------



## dotty001 (May 28, 2013)

this is pretty much where i was 2 weeks ago, humiliated by 19,21,22 handicappers and i have grand delusions of making single figures but a week of and i was raring to go on sunday , but went with the attitude just enjoy it , played pretty well not exceptional ,amazingly my short game and putting have been on fire, maybe you need a break (runs for cover)


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2013)

Homer..
Ever since I've known you, with a couple of short breaks, you've been having lessons, tinkering with the swing, changing this and that.
The handicap has come down, but not by any great margin.
I always hear the positive words that the swing is almost there and good scores are coming, only to hear that it's all gone horribly wrong again.

I know you're a lesson/practice-o-holic and I'm not knocking that one bit - that's the way you are.
But I really think you need to stick with what you have for a while and grow into it.
Continually changing bits of the swing, let's face it, ain't working
It's time to try something else.
I'd take time off lessons, just let the swing develop, you'll understand it more because you'll see it regularly, not with a change here and there that takes forever to bed-in....I'd also cut down the practice sessions and just play more.
I hate to see anyone suffering on the course - except, maybe, Fragger - but I think you need to change your regime, break the cycle and just play the game, rather than worrying about where your hands, feet or elbows are.....


----------



## Robobum (May 28, 2013)

Tears by 11th!!?? 

You need to either find a realistic approach (acceptance) or find something else to do.


----------



## mcbroon (May 28, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Homer..
Ever since I've known you, with a couple of short breaks, you've been having lessons, tinkering with the swing, changing this and that.
The handicap has come down, but not by any great margin.
I always hear the positive words that the swing is almost there and good scores are coming, only to hear that it's all gone horribly wrong again.

I know you're a lesson/practice-o-holic and I'm not knocking that one bit - that's the way you are.
But I really think you need to stick with what you have for a while and grow into it.
Continually changing bits of the swing, let's face it, ain't working
It's time to try something else.
I'd take time off lessons, just let the swing develop, you'll understand it more because you'll see it regularly, not with a change here and there that takes forever to bed-in....I'd also cut down the practice sessions and just play more.
I hate to see anyone suffering on the course - except, maybe, Fragger - but I think you need to change your regime, break the cycle and just play the game, rather than worrying about where your hands, feet or elbows are.....
		
Click to expand...

This man speaks the truth.

If you just go out and play, forget about the lessons, what's the worst that'll happen? You'll play badly.

Well you're doing that anyway and spending a fortune while you're at it. At the very least you'll save yourself a few quid.


----------



## CMAC (May 28, 2013)

Homer- we've all been there and some still are 

is there a cure? probably not!
is there an easier way of thinking about it and simplifying the technicalities? I think so

Will you improve repeating the same methods and inherent flaws time after time- definition of madness!

Theres some well meant advice on here about just standing up and smacking the ball, it's not far off what I think you need to do.

Linear schminear, Rotary schmotary......:smirk: all good when your fundamentals are *rock solid* 

I don't believe theres any other sport that is learned the way golf is. 
Every minute detail of just about every part of your anatomy is analysed and 'set' in place before you even start the swing then there's a plethora of 'critical' and 'essential' information that you *must* adhere to......................just to knock a ball forward a few yards:rofl:

No wonder you/we end up as basket cases!ne:


So I'm advocating you have basic basics i.e grip it comfortably, aim where you want, have decent posture then hit the ball in that direction..........*forget* _about swing plane, weight transfer, one piece takeaway, head movement, right knee brace, start downswing with legs, holding lag, head behind ball at impact, releasing the club, clearing hips, balanced finish blah blah blah blah_

do this until the fun returns...........:thup:


----------



## vkurup (May 28, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Homer..
Ever since I've known you, with a couple of short breaks, you've been having lessons, tinkering with the swing, changing this and that.
The handicap has come down, but not by any great margin.
I always hear the positive words that the swing is almost there and good scores are coming, only to hear that it's all gone horribly wrong again.

I know you're a lesson/practice-o-holic and I'm not knocking that one bit - that's the way you are.
But I really think you need to stick with what you have for a while and grow into it.
Continually changing bits of the swing, let's face it, ain't working
It's time to try something else.
I'd take time off lessons, just let the swing develop, you'll understand it more because you'll see it regularly, not with a change here and there that takes forever to bed-in....I'd also cut down the practice sessions and just play more.
I hate to see anyone suffering on the course - except, maybe, Fragger - but I think you need to change your regime, break the cycle and just play the game, rather than worrying about where your hands, feet or elbows are.....
		
Click to expand...

Well said...lmurg... Everytime I read Homer's tweet, it feels like he is constantly practicing or doing lessons.  I have always admired that, because I unfortunately cant grind it out as much as Homer.  So when the game falls apart for me, I have only the lack of practice to blame.   Not wanting to kick you when you are down, but I see the point in taking a break and just getting out there and playing the game.  

I read somewhere if you play with your shaft too much, you can go blind..


----------



## Stuey01 (May 28, 2013)

The last 3 bounce games I've played I've been called a bandit by everyone one of my playing partners (with a smile...), two were 9 hole evening jaunts in which I played single figure golf (I'm off 17) and the other an 18 hole roll up in which I shot 39 points and took the money, whilst leaving a lot of shots out there.
I went into the stableford on Saturday thinking good things were going to happen. I shot 26 points. 26.
The last medal I played rubbish as well. Everyone at the club is asking me whether I'm down to 12 or so yet, and actually I'm slipping back towards 18.
I think you just have to take it on the chin. it's a cruel game.  I put lots of pressure on myself to perform and frankly it's not helping. Fortunately I've had an attitude adjustment on the course, I used to get angry but now I'm able to laugh about it.
I think you need to get some perspective. Yes it can be a frustrating game but you are out there for the love of it, it is supposed to be fun.  If it's not fun for you then I'd suggest you need to change either your outlook or your hobby.

Also agree with the guys suggesting a break from lessons and all the practice and over-analysis might be worthwhile.


----------



## shivas irons (May 28, 2013)

granters said:



			Close to tears on the golf course? Seriously?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats what I thought,we all love this game but to let it get to like that is ridiculous,how the heck can you manage a real crisis if golfs almost reducing you to tears.........


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2013)

I would buy yourself another pair of golf shoes Homer. Guaranteed to knock three shots off your round.
Or failing that, cut 3" off the shafts of your clubs. They'll fit in the dustbin easier.
Seriously. You take it too seriously.
FFS!!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2013)

On second thoughts make it 6" off the shafts. You'll find it easier to locate an accommodating bin

:thup:


----------



## Snelly (May 28, 2013)

Don't worry about it. My golf is appalling at the moment but it won't last.  A good round is always just around the next corner.


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2013)

Are your American followers aware of this slump Homer??????


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2013)

shivas irons said:



			Yeah thats what I thought,we all love this game but to let it get to like that is ridiculous,how the heck can you manage a real crisis if golfs almost reducing you to tears.........
		
Click to expand...

I'd kind of agree with the sentiments of this and a few others.  It's a pass time, a hobby, something to enjoy.  By all means do the best you can, but if you don't then unless you are making a living from it, get over it.  Life can get pretty crap for a lot of people, so no need to introduce more pain from something you do in your spare time.

There was some kind of truth in my rather pithy comment about me realising I am pretty rubbish at golf and am unlikely to get much better based on the amount of times I play.  I'd like to get better and I occasionally have lessons as it's human nature to want to improve and not embarrass yourself when you play golf.  But I kind of accept where I am, and 9 times out of 10 I won't beat my 2 mates I play with most often.  But I know I can whoop their asses at some other sports.  

I've found a healthy dose of realism helps and there does come a point when one should accept the fact that you will be wildly erratic, you will never be as good as a lot of people you know who seem to have beautifully natural swings, but you are doing your best. 

Don't get too excited on the days it seems to click but then again don't get too down on the days when it inevitably falls apart. Or alternatively man up.


----------



## DCB (May 28, 2013)

Well, no matter how bad I play, it always cheers me up when I read one of Homers tales of woe.

Forget all the lessons, if it's not made any difference by now it never will Homer. Do as Tommos says, go out and just hit the ball.  It's a simple game. 

Hit it, find it, hit it again. Easy 

Makes for a far happier life altogether


----------



## PieMan (May 28, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Do yourself a favour and just chuck it, your just beating yourself up. Take up tennis.
		
Click to expand...

Or fishing - you can even have a nice kip whilst doing that!  

Homer - why beat yourself up over a game you are never going to play professionally or get paid serious money to do? Just go out on the course a few times and treat it as a day/afternoon/evening away from work and the pressures of life and just have a bit of fun. Then I am sure you will see some changes for the better.


----------



## brendy (May 28, 2013)

Feeling the love boys, feelin the love!
You need to find something that is worth more to you than golf, realise that if you lost that thing, golf disappears into insignificance. 
Have you tried bowling?


----------



## GB72 (May 28, 2013)

In all honesty, if golf made me feel like that then I would have the clubs straight on ebay and use the money to find a hobby that I actually enjoyed. That is what happened with me and rugby. Every year I was a little bit more off the pace than the year before, spent longer recovering from the knocks and found I was not enjoying it so, when an injury occurred I decided enough was enough and stopped playing. Life is far too short to spend it doing something that you don't enjoy. 

I enjoy every round whether good or bad and that is why I play. If I did not get some fun and satisfaction out of even the worst of rounds then that would be it for me. As for nearly being in tears, come on nothing should cause that level of stress especially a weekend hobby. 

From what I have seen over the years on here, you have had countless lessons with a number of pros and practice every spare minute that you have and you are not getting to the level that you expect. In a similar position I would either admit that I have plateaued and that I am not going to get much better and just get on and enjoy the golf and if I could not lower my expectations I would just take up another sport where I can feel the pleasure of improving again.


----------



## chris661 (May 28, 2013)

How long ago was it you were an assistant pro? Now you are playing a game that makes you want to cry half way through. Whats the point? As someone has said before maybe the scores you had a while ago were not really indicative of your ability and constantly tinkering and talking lessons cant really be doing you any good if you are playing like you say you are. Might be time to just accept you have reached your level and play golf rather than chase the impossible.........


----------



## shivas irons (May 28, 2013)

GB72 said:



			In all honesty, if golf made me feel like that then I would have the clubs straight on ebay and use the money to find a hobby that I actually enjoyed. That is what happened with me and rugby. Every year I was a little bit more off the pace than the year before, spent longer recovering from the knocks and found I was not enjoying it so, when an injury occurred I decided enough was enough and stopped playing. Life is far too short to spend it doing something that you don't enjoy. 

I enjoy every round whether good or bad and that is why I play. If I did not get some fun and satisfaction out of even the worst of rounds then that would be it for me. As for nearly being in tears, come on nothing should cause that level of stress especially a weekend hobby. 

From what I have seen over the years on here, you have had countless lessons with a number of pros and practice every spare minute that you have and you are not getting to the level that you expect. In a similar position I would either admit that I have plateaued and that I am not going to get much better and just get on and enjoy the golf and if I could not lower my expectations I would just take up another sport where I can feel the pleasure of improving again.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree theres no was I would continue playing a sport if it "almost reduced me to tears", its a past time that you dont make a living out ive caddied for guys who need to play well to put food on the table for crying out loud!!,get out there enjoy it whatever happens and dont be so hard on yourself because the standard you play to isnt worth the grief.....


----------



## dazzio78 (May 28, 2013)

Taken from your blog....

"Come with me into the world of the golfaholic. I am totally absorbed by  this game and although* I know I'll never crack it, *I continue to search  for the secret."

I would take heed of your own words which I've highlighted above.

Having read sections of your blog, and reading other forum members comments on here, your obsession with the game and seemingly endless persuit to find this 'secret', which has no doubt cost a fair amount of time and money, is putting an incredible amount of pressure on you to perform every time you tee the ball up.

We all now the game can be frustrating at times, but to get to the stage  where it's almost brought you to tears is not healthy at all.

Forget the lessons for a while, stop over analysing every part of your game and go out there and enjoy yourself.  Relax, play the game for what it is, and who knows what may happen...


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2013)

dazzio78 said:



			Taken from your blog....

"Come with me into the world of the golfaholic. I am totally absorbed by  this game and although* I know I'll never crack it, *I continue to search  for the secret."

I would take heed of your own words which I've highlighted above.

Having read sections of your blog, and reading other forum members comments on here, your obsession with the game and seemingly endless persuit to find this 'secret', which has no doubt cost a fair amount of time and money, is putting an incredible amount of pressure on you to perform every time you tee the ball up.

We all now the game can be frustrating at times, but to get to the stage  where it's almost brought you to tears is not healthy at all.

Forget the lessons for a while, stop over analysing every part of your game and go out there and enjoy yourself.  Relax, play the game for what it is, and who knows what may happen...
		
Click to expand...

And just admit there is no secret.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (May 28, 2013)

I see everyone is sympathetic with this one :rofl:

Unless your planning on making money from the game then I can't see why you are getting so upset about it, yes it's frustrating but don't become suicidal over it!!!

What happened to glass half full Homer?


----------



## Rooter (May 28, 2013)

It happens to everyone, i played at Fish's gaff the other week and I looked like a Weekend chomper. the scorecard was something an under 11's cricket team would have been happy with. played a few days later and was back to some good stuff.

Just chill out about it all fella, you are like me a bit i think, where anything you do, you want to be the best and play to the best of your ability, somedays it just doesn't happen. i have learned to laugh about rather than cry, life is too short.


----------



## CMAC (May 28, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			And just admit there is no secret.
		
Click to expand...

OH Blast! do you announce who done it at movies :ears:


----------



## pendodave (May 28, 2013)

there's something a bit old testament about this thread.

I sense that Homer is acting as the golfing scapegoat for the sins of all of us (who hasn't had a loss of perspective during a round, or got into some destructive cycle or other). We are now as a golfing community banishing him to the wilderness as a means of cleansing ourselves from our golfing ills...

second coming incoming.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 28, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			OH Blast! do you announce who done it at movies :ears:
		
Click to expand...

He's dead you know.  And it's a sledge......


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2013)

Players have been selected for Ryder Cup duty having spent less time on the practice ground/with their coach.


----------



## TheClaw (May 28, 2013)

I think folk are being a bit harsh. If you love golf and it takes up a lot of your time and thoughts then it's totally understandable to feel deflated after a horror round.

Especially when you've put in a lot of hard work. Just give it up?...no chance.


----------



## bluewolf (May 28, 2013)

Tears! I hope that was an exaggeration mate. I got beat by Scouser yesterday, in a game that was being followed all over the country (now that's an exaggeration), and I never once felt like tears. Not even the time that Scousers ball flew OOB, hit a tree and bounced back into the middle of the first cut (for about the 3rd time). It's a game, it's fun. Take a step back, drop the lessons for a while and learn to enjoy it again......


----------



## Smiffy (May 28, 2013)

TheClaw said:



			I think folk are being a bit harsh. If you love golf and it takes up a lot of your time and thoughts then it's totally understandable to feel deflated after a horror round.
		
Click to expand...

Errr......this horror round you speak of has taken at least 4 years.


----------



## TheClaw (May 28, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Errr......this horror round you speak of has taken at least 4 years.
		
Click to expand...

Not another slow play thread...


----------



## vkurup (May 28, 2013)

Come on Homer... we await ur return..


----------



## thecraw (May 28, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Or fishing - you can even have a nice kip whilst doing that!  

Homer - why beat yourself up over a game you are never going to* play professionally* or get paid serious money to do? Just go out on the course a few times and treat it as a day/afternoon/evening away from work and the pressures of life and just have a bit of fun. Then I am sure you will see some changes for the better.
		
Click to expand...


Oh the irony!


----------



## stevek1969 (May 28, 2013)

Man up ya sasij its only a game,crying give your self peace.

My game is rank rotten just now but i've gave up lessons ,practising and just go out and hit it if i lose it i put another one down i don't care about scoring or if i go up another 0.1 i'm just going out there and enjoying the company and the banter.

I know i won't get back to single figures but now don't really care i'm just enjoying it, think you give yourself a shake and just enjoy the company and the walk.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 28, 2013)

TheClaw said:



			I think folk are being a bit harsh. If you love golf and it takes up a lot of your time and thoughts then it's totally understandable to feel deflated after a horror round.

Especially when you've put in a lot of hard work. Just give it up?...no chance.
		
Click to expand...

Harsh?

Are you sure?

Over 60 posts where people have taken the time and trouble to reply to Homer's woes. To me that shows how much they care.

Anyway Homer, hope you can see what most are saying - just go out and play AND ENJOY! :thup:


----------



## smange (May 28, 2013)

Feel like crying? Over a game of golf? Seriously?

Time to jack it in and find another hobby.

Why not try sitting on a forum posting endless amounts of posts completely irrelevant to the thread title? 

You never know, it might be fun


----------



## TheClaw (May 29, 2013)

Golfmmad said:



			Harsh?

Are you sure?

Over 60 posts where people have taken the time and trouble to reply to Homer's woes. To me that shows how much they care.

Anyway Homer, hope you can see what most are saying - just go out and play AND ENJOY! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

And out of all those posts you feel like correcting mine? Maybe I should just be glad you took the time to reply.


----------



## richart (May 29, 2013)

Is it me or do I get a touch of deja-vu reading this thread ? 

Only time I have come near to tears on the golf course, is when I bent over to mark my ball and my pitchmark repairer nearly speared my left one.


----------



## virtuocity (May 29, 2013)

Whilst I don't know Homer, I don't think he's the type of character who can just give himself a shake and laugh this off and start enjoying golf for what it should be.

In Homer's case, I'd definitely recommend ditching the lessons and spend the cash on a sports psychologist to get his head in the right place.


----------



## USER1999 (May 29, 2013)

richart said:



			Is it me or do I get a touch of deja-vu reading this thread ? 

Only time I have come near to tears on the golf course, is when I bent over to mark my ball and my pitchmark repairer nearly speared my left one.

Click to expand...

The closest I have been to tears on the golf course was on the first tee, when one of my playing partners drove under a bench, which was behind him.


----------



## User20205 (May 29, 2013)

smange said:



			Feel like crying? Over a game of golf? Seriously?

Why not try sitting on a forum posting endless amounts of posts completely irrelevant to the thread title? 

You never know, it might be fun 

Click to expand...

made me chuckle that one :rofl:



richart said:



			Is it me or do I get a touch of deja-vu reading this thread ? 

Only time I have come near to tears on the golf course, is when I bent over to mark my ball and my pitchmark repairer nearly speared my left one.

Click to expand...

 you wanna carry it in your back pocket:thup: still would you miss it at your age ?


Homie, seriously, have a break from the lessons, swing thoughts, blog, over analysis etc. You obviously love the game, you don't love it because of the above, take some time to work out what it is you do love. 


I look forward next week to the 'I've cracked it thread......spent 4 hours at the range etc etc'


----------



## PieMan (May 29, 2013)

therod said:



			I look forward next week to the 'I've cracked it thread......spent 4 hours at the range etc etc'

Click to expand...

Followed by the 'No I haven't' one the week after that!!


----------



## Bomber69 (May 29, 2013)

Best thread on here for a while:thup:

Homer some great advice on here I hope you read it all and take it on board have ever considered joining your local "Diggers Society" golf club, you certainly have all the right credentials to get straight in:whoo:


----------



## granters (May 29, 2013)

I once cried on the 1st tee one hungover Sunday morning. I pumped,and followed straight through. I manned  up though and played 18 horrificly uncomfortable holes


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Best thread on here for a while:thup:

Homer some great advice on here I hope you read it all and take it on board have ever considered joining your local "Diggers Society" golf club, you certainly have all the right credentials to get straight in:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I was going to start a Berkshire Weekend Chompers society... 

1st rule is you dont talk about it
2nd rule is 2 shots per hole is allowed(even for grown men)
3rd rule is crying gets a mulligan
4th rule is 5 practice swings and green analysis are mandatory, even if you cant score on that hole
5th rule is no replacing of divots or repairing pitch marks

who is in? we will only play the finest courses and if you finish your round in under 5hrs you have 1 point deducted for every 5 minutes under.


----------



## Hunka Turf (May 29, 2013)

Homer I've been through a similar process. Contrary to what others have said on here I would say definitely don't give up on the lessons. If you've not already read it, I recommend The Golf Of Your Dreams by Bob Rotella. It essentially maps out the things you need to do to improve. One of his mottos is Patience, Persistance and Perseverance. You'll have long spells when it will feels like you're going backwards but your golf WILL significantly improve if you stick with it. 

There are lots of people who like to tell you that lessons/practice aren't worth it but I can say from experience that its the quickest way to improve. At the same time, it's definitely worth remembering that we play this game for fun and you'll play your best if you relax. 

One last thing, don't forget the short game! Spend 70% of your practice on chipping, pitching and putting.


----------



## vkurup (May 29, 2013)

Homer, Homer, Homer.. 

Come over to Hoebridge for a game.. 20 min drive for you.  Once you see me playing, you will be crying again - this time tears of joy!! It will put u in the right frame of mind..


----------



## bluewolf (May 29, 2013)

Hunka Turf said:



			Spend 70% of your practice on chipping, pitching and putting.
		
Click to expand...

But in Homers case, that would be about 100 hours per week!!!


----------



## DCB (May 29, 2013)

Bank Holiday Mondays really do bring out the best Homer threads


----------



## HighlandLaird (May 29, 2013)

I don't know how long you've been playing, Homer, but you'll get used to it!!   I've been playing for 60 years, had a plus handicap and am now at 71 a 5 handicap, but some days I feel I've never played before----the last time was on the Old Course at St. Andrews of all places!!
Suddenly, however, it all comes together again and you wonder why you were ever depressed about it!!  Just keep swinging, and keep hitting it forwards, and remember everyone has these spells of bad play------you just have to accept it, I'm afraid.


----------



## patricks148 (May 29, 2013)

HighlandLaird said:



			I don't know how long you've been playing, Homer, but you'll get used to it!!   I've been playing for 60 years, had a plus handicap and am now at 71 a 5 handicap, but some days I feel I've never played before----the last time was on the Old Course at St. Andrews of all places!!
Suddenly, however, it all comes together again and you wonder why you were ever depressed about it!!  Just keep swinging, and keep hitting it forwards, and remember everyone has these spells of bad play------you just have to accept it, I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m intrigued, with a name like Highland Laird, where do you play?


----------



## Junior (May 29, 2013)

Stand on the first tee and pound on it as if it owed you money.....find it, and pound on it again.  Relax, enjoy your golf and take it for what it is.....a game. 

Good luck, I hope you find your mojo soon


----------



## JPH (May 29, 2013)

Homer When you stick one a foot from the pin , green in regulation and then take 5 putts from 1 foot away like I did this morning , then you can cry , or just do what I did and stare at the hole for two minutes in sheer disbelief , I had a  stinker today even for a hacker like myself , it's even worse when your playing on your Todd , it helps when my mates take the piddle out of my bad shots , I just get really hard on myself when playing badly  , I was reading a golf psychology book and one of the things talked about was negative self talk and that you should avoid it , as I was berating myself for playing badly I remembered this chapter of the book and then started to berate myself for berating myself , at this point I started to laugh at the daftness of letting it get to me . 

Hope you start enjoying yourself again , nothing wrong with being passionate but don't give yourself a kicking over a game , despite what others say about being close to tears , I sympathise , it's incredibly frustrating when something you work hard at doesn't work out how you want it when you want it 

Good luck mate


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 29, 2013)

JPH said:



			Homer When you stick one a foot from the pin , green in regulation and then take 5 putts from 1 foot away like I did this morning , then you can cry , or just do what I did and stare at the hole for two minutes in sheer disbelief , I had a  stinker today even for a hacker like myself , it's even worse when your playing on your Todd , it helps when my mates take the piddle out of my bad shots , I just get really hard on myself when playing badly  , I was reading a golf psychology book and one of the things talked about was negative self talk and that you should avoid it , as I was berating myself for playing badly I remembered this chapter of the book and then started to berate myself for berating myself , at this point I started to laugh at the daftness of letting it get to me . 

Hope you start enjoying yourself again , nothing wrong with being passionate but don't give yourself a kicking over a game , despite what others say about being close to tears , I sympathise , it's incredibly frustrating when something you work hard at doesn't work out how you want it when you want it 

Good luck mate
		
Click to expand...

It isn't possible to 5 putt from 1 foot, it can't be.


----------



## One Planer (May 29, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It isn't possible to 5 putt from 1 foot, it can't be.
		
Click to expand...

It is if you knock the first one 30ft past


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2013)

and the 2nd one another 30 feet past....


----------



## JPH (May 29, 2013)

It is , it was on a steep slope it went down the hill to three foot then back up a foot past then back again the same then back up again , then in , after the first two misses I was sort of not trying properly , I dunno what happened was thinking about other stuff I guess


----------



## brendy (May 29, 2013)

Homer, was that you on the jeremy kyle show this morning?


----------



## bluewolf (May 29, 2013)

brendy said:



			Homer, was that you on the jeremy kyle show this morning?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect Homer is currently locked in a dark room, slowly banging his head against the wall, whilst gently singing the D:Ream tune "Things can only get better". Give it a few days and he'll be back with renewed vigor and regaling us all with tales of his most recent trip to the range, where he smoked 98 out of 100 balls straight down the middle..........


----------



## BTatHome (May 29, 2013)

To be frank if you going thru this now, off 10 and being so down after 32 points, then I dread to think what you'll be like if you get down lower .... when 2 holes can wreck a card and have you fighting to make the buffer before you even get out of sight of the clubhouse.


----------



## JPH (May 29, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I suspect Homer is currently locked in a dark room, slowly banging his head against the wall, whilst gently singing the D:Ream tune "Things can only get better". Give it a few days and he'll be back with renewed vigor and regaling us all with tales of his most recent trip to the range, where he smoked 98 out of 100 balls straight down the middle..........
		
Click to expand...

He's about and seems cheerier


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			To be frank if you going thru this now, off 10 and being so down after 32 points, then I dread to think what you'll be like if you get down lower .... when 2 holes can wreck a card and have you fighting to make the buffer before you even get out of sight of the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Have you been watching me play BT????


----------



## BTatHome (May 29, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Have you been watching me play BT????
		
Click to expand...

Just recounting my early season comps


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			Just recounting my season  

Click to expand...

Fixed that for me!


----------



## stevie_r (May 29, 2013)

I lost 2 oob of the first tee today - in front of everyone else ready to go out for our midweek medal 

I didn't feel like crying, just the grim resignation that it was probably going to be one of those days.  NR'd on the 16th.


----------



## BTatHome (May 29, 2013)

I know what you mean, but I have some belief that it will come good soon ..... Ok, eventually.

Having read the the OP I can't see how he will cope with our season on a similar handicap. I'd be quite happy with 32 points some weeks.


----------



## stevie_r (May 29, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			I know what you mean, but I have some belief that it will come good soon ..... Ok, eventually.

Having read the the OP I can't see how he will cope with our season on a similar handicap. I'd be quite happy with 32 points some weeks.
		
Click to expand...

We're introducing 9 hole comps soon - fantastic, a guaranteed 18 points for the other 9


----------



## Ethan (May 29, 2013)

I have kinda missed this thread until now. What a tragic tale of despair in the young. OK, middle aged.

It seems to me that serious action is needed NOW. The members of the GM Forum rise up as one and send Homer to get lessons from someone who can sort him out, and he not return until he is fully cured and striping that driver at least 200 yards straight down the middle. 

But who is the pro for the job? Butch Harmon, Bob Mac? 

Does Homer need to take drastic action and try S'n'T.

Anyway, I will throw in a fiver to the Save Homer's Game fund. If everyone registered on GM Forums does the same, that should be enough.


----------



## PieMan (May 29, 2013)

Ethan said:



			Anyway, I will throw in a fiver to the Save Homer's Game fund. If everyone registered on GM Forums does the same, that should be enough.
		
Click to expand...

What about another 'H4H' forum day but we can call it 'Help for Homer' instead?!!


----------



## Yerman (May 29, 2013)

Currently unable to swing or walk more than 50yds with a knee problem so you'll get no sympathy here if you can play at all. 
Suck it up, get over yourself and get back out there.:ears:


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

PieMan said:



			What about another 'H4H' forum day but we can call it 'Help for Homer' instead?!!  

Click to expand...

PMSL! i vote JustOne to stack and tilt has ass!


----------



## bluewolf (May 29, 2013)

I'll put a fiver in the pot to send Homer to America to see Butchie. I'll put a tenner in if he promises to stay!!


----------



## thecraw (May 29, 2013)

I think he's being dam ignorant and plain rude. He's been on here today and failed to comment on his "give me sympathy" and boost my ego thread.

2 week ban and loss of 10000 post counts!

Most people have been helpful and supportive whereas others like me have seen this before. Christ I went out in 3 over in the medal last weekend and came home in 51 blows including an 11, two 7's and a 6. I still went in for a drink with my playing partners and had fun. 

Grow up.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I think he's being dam ignorant and plain rude. He's been on here today and failed to comment on his "give me sympathy" and boost my ego thread.

2 week ban and loss of 10000 post counts!

Most people have been helpful and supportive whereas others like me have seen this before. Christ I went out in 3 over in the medal last weekend and came home in 51 blows including an 11, two 7's and a 6. I still went in for a drink with my playing partners and had fun. 

Grow up.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ I agree with Craw, at least acknowledge the 80+ replies.

Btw How many clubs did you throw on the back 9?


----------



## vkurup (May 29, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I think he's being dam ignorant and plain rude. He's been on here today and failed to comment on his "give me sympathy" and boost my ego thread.

2 week ban and loss of 10000 post counts!

Most people have been helpful and supportive whereas others like me have seen this before. Christ I went out in 3 over in the medal last weekend and came home in 51 blows including an 11, two 7's and a 6. I still went in for a drink with my playing partners and had fun. 

Grow up.
		
Click to expand...

+1... saw Homer posting on other threads... come on mate


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)




----------



## In_The_Rough (May 29, 2013)

Pack in with the lessons for a while, stop tinkering around with stuff and get out and enjoy it. It is a hobby not a endurance test. If not put the clubs away for a week or so and give it a break for a while.


----------



## JPH (May 29, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I think he's being dam ignorant and plain rude. He's been on here today and failed to comment on his "give me sympathy" and boost my ego thread.

2 week ban and loss of 10000 post counts!

Most people have been helpful and supportive whereas others like me have seen this before. Christ I went out in 3 over in the medal last weekend and came home in 51 blows including an 11, two 7's and a 6. I still went in for a drink with my playing partners and had fun. 

Grow up.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you threw your toys out the pram a few months ago , was gonna sell all your stuff etc :lol:


----------



## JPH (May 29, 2013)

JPH said:



			I'm sure you threw your toys out the pram a few months ago , was gonna sell all your stuff etc :lol:
		
Click to expand...


Just saying


----------



## User20205 (May 29, 2013)

vkurup said:



			+1... saw Homer posting on other threads... come on mate
		
Click to expand...

Is this the beginning of Homergate III??

Were are Rich/Smiffy & Lord Lucan when we need them to really stir it up  ??


----------



## G1BB0 (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;g6GuEswXOXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6GuEswXOXo[/video]

chill dude


----------



## G1BB0 (May 29, 2013)

ok, will let you off

[video=youtube;yh34oYASV8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh34oYASV8I[/video]


----------



## Farneyman (May 29, 2013)

JPH said:



			I'm sure you threw your toys out the pram a few months ago , was gonna sell all your stuff etc :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Some of us are still wishing he did :whoo:


----------



## thecraw (May 29, 2013)

JPH said:



			I'm sure you threw your toys out the pram a few months ago , was gonna sell all your stuff etc :lol:
		
Click to expand...


Naw. It was a good way of selling on some dross by sensationalising it. 

Thecraw was a CAT 1 golfer 3 medals ago. I have a bit of ability - not much but some! I also (usually) don't come on  about how good or bad I am.


----------



## Birchy (May 29, 2013)

If he hasnt laughed at some of the replies on this thread then he really does need help :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 29, 2013)

Birchy said:



			If he hasnt laughed at some of the replies on this thread then he really does need help :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Might be a good time for Scouser to challenge him. Another scalp for Marblehead.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 29, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Might be a good time for Scouser to challenge him. Another scalp for Marblehead.
		
Click to expand...

he would probs beat Scouser just to wind you up BW


----------



## bluewolf (May 29, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			he would probs beat Scouser just to wind you up BW 

Click to expand...

As long as one of them cries then i'll be a happy camper.


----------



## bluewolf (May 29, 2013)

thecraw said:



			:blah:


Yes lets have another craw witch hunt. Bring it on.
		
Click to expand...

well it's gotta be better than watching the football eh?


----------



## Birchy (May 29, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			As long as one of them cries then i'll be a happy camper.
		
Click to expand...

Just to make you feel better  I love it


----------



## G1BB0 (May 29, 2013)

haha quality. its been too quiet Craw

not heard that word for yonks hence the need to highlight


----------



## granters (May 29, 2013)

I'll donate a free vokey wedge  when this thread reaches 300 posts.....






Unless it does, then I won't


----------



## GB72 (May 29, 2013)

granters said:



			I'll donate a free vokey wedge  when this thread reaches 300 posts.....






Unless it does, then I won't 

Click to expand...

Thought you gave your vokey to someone on twitter


----------



## shivas irons (May 29, 2013)

I'll take the Vokey when it gets to 300


----------



## Rooter (May 29, 2013)

Oh god no. people giving away stuff when a target is hit... didnt this happen before??? 

#justsayin...


----------



## Smiffy (May 29, 2013)

therod said:



			Is this the beginning of Homergate III??

Were are Rich/Smiffy & Lord Lucan when we need them to really stir it up  ??
		
Click to expand...

Do you know what? I played with Rich at Blackmoor this morning. Beautiful day and the course was in superb condition. Only my 2nd game in 7 months. Got beat 4&3 by Rich (he was 4up at the turn) and I guess I only scored about 25 points or thereabouts.
Hit some good shots, (driving was really good), chipping and putting was good but I couldn't hit an iron to save my life.
But I loved it. It was good to be out. I didn't cry and certainly wasn't embarrassed to be out there.
Grow some gonads Homer.


----------



## chellie (May 29, 2013)

I'm still a beginner. Play some crap shots and play some good shots. Am learning not to give a stuff when the shots aren't as good as I want as the next one could well be better.


----------



## chris661 (May 29, 2013)

granters said:



			I'll donate a free vokey wedge  when this thread reaches 300 posts.....






Unless it does, then I won't 

Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			Thought you gave your vokey to someone on twitter  

Click to expand...

Then just fudge it and throw about some balls and hope it gets forgotten about


----------



## bluewolf (May 29, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Then just fudge it and throw about some balls and hope it gets forgotten about  

Click to expand...

Hope what gets forgotten about????


----------



## TriggerTech (May 29, 2013)

It's like I haven't been away!!!


----------



## daymond (May 29, 2013)

We all reach our own level of incompetence be it +1 or 28. I hit mine at 12 now 16.5 and no doubt up .2 after stablefords on Monday and Wednesday next week. I am not one of life's optimists!
Homer: set your own L of I and you will enjoy golf more.
How about suing all your instructors, past and present, and retiring to sunny climes on the proceeds.


----------



## richart (May 29, 2013)

chris661 said:



			Then just fudge it and throw about some balls and hope it gets forgotten about  

Click to expand...

 Who won the jumper ?


----------



## Crow (May 29, 2013)

*I vote the thread is locked*, another who can't believe the ignorance of the man!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2013)

Crow said:



*I vote the thread is locked*, another who can't believe the ignorance of the man!  

Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more, it's like the little boy who cried wolf this thread.

Bad form.


----------



## Iaing (May 29, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			I am sure the word spunking should be an infraction 

Click to expand...

That would be a bit premature !


----------



## richart (May 29, 2013)

therod said:



 you wanna carry it in your back pocket:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I think I worked that out for myself. Not the sort of mistake you make twice.


----------



## JPH (May 29, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Naw. It was a good way of selling on some dross by sensationalising it. 

Thecraw was a CAT 1 golfer 3 medals ago. I have a bit of ability - not much but some! I also (usually) don't come on spunking my load about how good or bad I am.
		
Click to expand...

That's very true mr craw , you do not


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2013)

Read the replies... you wonder why I didn't bother!


----------



## User20205 (May 29, 2013)

Crow said:



*I vote the thread is locked*, another who can't believe the ignorance of the man!  

Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			I couldn't agree more, it's like the little boy who cried wolf this thread.

Bad form.
		
Click to expand...

nooo you wanna drag it out as long as possible and use every opportunity to take the mick. I do reckon Homer should jack in golf & take up something else  

With his love of shoes & sequins I reckon ballroom dancing is favourite. I look forward to reading about Homer & Mrs Homer tripping the light fantastic at the Palace Ballroom


----------



## Crow (May 29, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Read the replies... you wonder why I didn't bother!
		
Click to expand...

You obviously read threads the same way that you play golf; just looking for the negatives rather than the positives, get real man.


----------



## thecraw (May 29, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Read the replies... you wonder why I didn't bother!
		
Click to expand...

Cheer up hommy, I've been abused, threatened with violence and called all sorts tonight.

Onwards and upwards. Looking forward to my weekend's golf.



:fore:


----------



## smange (May 29, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Read the replies... you wonder why I didn't bother!
		
Click to expand...

Aww for gods sake grow up man

You posted saying you we're nearly crying over a game of golf and can't handle people having a little bit of banter about it

You would be well advised to stay away from most people on here's 4ball then I guess if your getting upset by what's written in this thread, isn't getting stick for playing poorly all part of the craic of a regular game? 

Stop taking golf so bloody serious and you may start enjoying it, 99.9% of us on here are amateurs of many varying abilities and handicaps and we play the game for fun and the social side of it. It's not your living so get over it!!

If you really can't lighten up over a game of golf whether it a medal or a bounce game maybe just maybe your playing the wrong game and should consider taking up something which is less frustrating at times.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2013)

smange said:



			Aww for gods sake grow up man

You posted saying you we're nearly crying over a game of golf and can't handle people having a little bit of banter about it

You would be well advised to stay away from most people on here's 4ball then I guess if your getting upset by what's written in this thread, isn't getting stick for playing poorly all part of the craic of a regular game? 

Stop taking golf so bloody serious and you may start enjoying it, 99.9% of us on here are amateurs of many varying abilities and handicaps and we play the game for fun and the social side of it. It's not your living so get over it!!

If you really can't lighten up over a game of golf whether it a medal or a bounce game maybe just maybe your playing the wrong game and should consider taking up something which is less frustrating at times.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with enjoying the craic on the course. My comment solely directed at the replies and innuendo on here. Two completely different things


----------



## richart (May 29, 2013)

therod said:



			With his love of shoes & sequins I reckon ballroom dancing is favourite. I look forward to reading about Homer & Mrs Homer tripping the light fantastic at the Palace Ballroom 

Click to expand...

 Is tripping a good verb to use in conjunction with dancing ? 



HomerJSimpson said:



			Read the replies... you wonder why I didn't bother!
		
Click to expand...

 Didn't bother what ? The majority of the replies were sympathetic, and seemed worthy of reply. Only a few reprobates like me who have heard it umpteen times before took the mick.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 29, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Read the replies... you wonder why I didn't bother!
		
Click to expand...

Homer pick your dummy up ffs.

The majority of replies have been constructive and supportive  but the fact that its taken you till now to reply is bad behaviour in my mind
Then when you do reply you go all childish and defensive.

I don't want to turn this into an arguement or take it off topic but for a grown man at your age acting like  you have sums you right up.

Pathetic.


----------



## Karl102 (May 29, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I've been abused, threatened with violence and called all sorts tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?!? By people on here?!?


----------



## Foxholer (May 29, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Cheer up hommy, I've been abused, threatened with violence and called all sorts tonight.

Onwards and upwards. Looking forward to my weekend's golf.



:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Probably deserved it too :rofl:

Enjoy the weekend's golf.


----------



## thecraw (May 29, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Seriously?!? By people on here?!?
		
Click to expand...


No just the one person.


----------



## thecraw (May 29, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Probably deserved it too :rofl:

Enjoy the weekend's golf.
		
Click to expand...

Really, I had you as an educated man and you think violence and threats of it are acceptable? 

Poor reply.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 29, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Read the replies... you wonder why I didn't bother!
		
Click to expand...

I cannot believe your two replies this evening!

That's the last time I give you any support Homer.


----------



## smange (May 29, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nothing to do with enjoying the craic on the course. My comment solely directed at the replies and innuendo on here. Two completely different things
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real??

Your getting upset by people posting some humorous comments on a forum, none of them containing any derogatory words or names!

Time you chilled out or stopped coming on here then if the posts on this thread are upsetting you 

Most of us on here don't know you personally and most probably never will but I can safely say that from my perspective, and your online persona, that I would not want to play a game of golf with you and I have played with some strange characters, isn't that right palindromic_bob  sorry if that sounds ignorant but that's the impression I have of you.

Can I ask you one question though?

After the original post in this thread, can I ask why, if your game is so bad and your confidence so low, do you feel entitled to give advice in the "ask the *experts*" section


----------



## User20205 (May 29, 2013)

richart said:



			Is tripping a good verb to use in conjunction with dancing ?
		
Click to expand...

if his dancing is like his golf, it's probably appropriate 

been quiet for a while, but it seems to be getting interesting tonight, who'd have thought the standard of homies golf would generate such strong feeling


----------



## Foxholer (May 29, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Really, I had you as an educated man and you think violence and threats of it are acceptable? 

Poor reply.
		
Click to expand...

I've watched weigh ins for boxing matches! 

It's all about context.

As for the 'flattery'. You are applying Julias Caesar Act 3 Scene 2 (Antony)!


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			This thread should have been locked a good few pages ago.  Come on mods- do your stuff.
		
Click to expand...

why ?? calling for threads to be locked 

Homie asked for advice, he's getting it :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (May 30, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			This thread should have been locked a good few pages ago.  Come on mods- do your stuff.
		
Click to expand...

No way should this thread be locked, in fact, it should be stickied. It's a perfect example of someone receiving the advice they need, rather than the advice they want.


----------



## Bomber69 (May 30, 2013)

Well this thread just keeps getting better and better and the one thing I can see that most folk agree with is that Homer is A Chomper who is now playing like a Weekend Warrior.

Why did you post such a thread if you did not expect folk to tell you like it is, silly man. I hope you have no intention to hit the fairways this weekend if you are playing the way you are, do your fellow members a favor and stick to range otherwise you will be out there holding the full course up...................


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Well this thread just keeps getting better and better and the one thing I can see that most folk agree with is that Homer is A Chomper who is now playing like a Weekend Warrior.
		
Click to expand...

he may be a chomper but he's not a weekend warrior ! he plays more than you.

I reckon you and homie should join forces in some hardcore midweek golfer club :thup:

take on some of the sat/sun part time crew on here


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

Like I said earlier.....
Another pair of shoes ought to do it


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Like I said earlier.....
Another pair of shoes ought to do it


Click to expand...

he needs to take stock & remember what got him down to 4 !






:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

therod said:



			he needs to take stock & remember what got him down to 4 !






:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

A vivid imagination??????


----------



## Bomber69 (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Like I said earlier.....
Another pair of shoes ought to do it


Click to expand...

He cant fill the shoes he has got and lets face it they would not be hard shoes to fill, any Weekend Warrior could fill them:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (May 30, 2013)

therod said:



			he needs to take stock & remember what got him down to 4 !




:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I think the closest he ever got to four was shouting "Fore":whoo:


----------



## bigslice (May 30, 2013)

I think theres more to this, has Marge been hanging about with grounds keeper Wullie again?


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 30, 2013)

Played golf at a nice club yesterday in the rain.  Did an air shot on the first tee.  Felt like crying.  But didn't as I know there are always people who will be better at golf and worse (although at that stage I was struggling to think how) than me.


----------



## richart (May 30, 2013)

therod said:



			he needs to take stock & remember what got him down to 4 !
		
Click to expand...

Good constructive point well made.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

In my match against Richart yesterday I was 4 down at the turn. Didn't look good. Won 10 and 12 to get it back to 2 and was really starting to play well. Halved 13 in par, and got to 14 feeling fairly confident. Hit a "so so" drive, put me into the light rough on the right hand side of the hole, in between clubs....hit the wrong one, pulled it a little and came up just off the green to the left. Grass was a little too fluffy to putt it, so I had to try a delicate little chip. I hate those. Always the danger of flubbing it...which I did. Moved the ball a few inches but was still just off the green. First putt went about 3 foot past and I missed the return. Lost the bloody hole by taking four shots to get down from just off the green. 3 down, 4 to play. I felt like crying. But I didn't.

Christ, after that little lot, I might start a blog!


----------



## bobmac (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Christ, after that little lot, I might start a blog!
		
Click to expand...

You could write a fishing blog, now that would be interesting :rofl:


----------



## Rooter (May 30, 2013)

bobmac said:



			You could write a fishing blog, now that would be interesting :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

06:00 Sat on the bank getting wet, thought i had a nibble. i didn't
07:00 Still on the bank, still wet, still no nibbles.wish i was playing golf...


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

richart said:



			Good constructive point well made.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I would like to put myself forward as Homers mind coach, that should take care of my pension :thup:

I have some interesting motivational  techniques I'd like to try on him 

'You are a golfing tiger, make the forum hear your roar!'


[video=youtube;PB5FosTwM8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB5FosTwM8s[/video]


----------



## JPH (May 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



			06:00 Sat on the bank getting wet, thought i had a nibble. i didn't
07:00 Still on the bank, still wet, still no nibbles.wish i was playing golf...
		
Click to expand...

Lol ne:


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



			06:00 Sat on the bank getting wet, thought i had a nibble. i didn't
07:00 Still on the bank, still wet, still no nibbles.wish i was playing golf...
		
Click to expand...


About right. But I wouldn't post up on the site about it.


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



			06:00 Sat on the bank getting wet, thought i had a nibble. i didn't
07:00 Still on the bank, still wet, still no nibbles.wish i was playing golf...
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

When I used to fish the Severn, I used to eat all the cheese and luncheon meat that was meant for bait when I got bored, which was quite often.


----------



## JPH (May 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			:thup:

When I used to fish the Severn, I used to eat all the cheese and luncheon meat that was meant for bait when I got bored, which was quite often.
		
Click to expand...

Please not the maggots though


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2013)

JPH said:



			Please not the maggots though
		
Click to expand...

I can remember swallowing one by accident once, and kind of panicked!

It was cold, the hands and fingers were slightly numb and I put the maggot in my lips whilst I got to grips with the hook and.....oops


----------



## bobmac (May 30, 2013)

JPH said:



			Please not the maggots though
		
Click to expand...

or the boilers


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2013)

bobmac said:



			or the boilers
		
Click to expand...

I thought they were rough women from Newcastle 

Taxi....quick :rofl:


----------



## JPH (May 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			I can remember swallowing one by accident once, and kind of panicked!

It was cold, the hands and fingers were slightly numb and I put the maggot in my lips whilst I got to grips with the hook and.....oops 

Click to expand...

Euwwww not nice


----------



## vkurup (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Like I said earlier.....
Another pair of shoes ought to do it


Click to expand...

Can you do ballroom dancing in a pair of AdiZeros... According to TM, Adi-0 is as thin as slippers (or should they say ballet shoes)


----------



## rosecott (May 30, 2013)

This happened to our vice-captain when playing with me in a medal weekend before last. He is very prone to hitting a driver from fairway/light rough and is usually pretty successful with it. 
Par 5 - drives into left hand rough
Hits driver about 60 yards still in rough
Hits driver again about 60 yards still in rough
Comes to his senses and takes out an iron.
Shanks next shot 5 yards and hits own buggy.
Using same iron hits good strike but realises on downswing that itâ€™s not his ball and his ball lies about 4 feet away.
Ends up with a lucky 11.
He didnâ€™t cry once.


----------



## TheJezster (May 30, 2013)

rosecott said:



			This happened to our vice-captain when playing with me in a medal weekend before last. He is very prone to hitting a driver from fairway/light rough and is usually pretty successful with it. 
Par 5 - drives into left hand rough
Hits driver about 60 yards still in rough
Hits driver again about 60 yards still in rough
Comes to his senses and takes out an iron.
Shanks next shot 5 yards and hits own buggy.
Using same iron hits good strike but realises on downswing that itâ€™s not his ball and his ball lies about 4 feet away.
Ends up with a lucky 11.
He didnâ€™t cry once.
		
Click to expand...

I love this post!!  Especially the last line, comedy genius


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

Bloody hell. I can't believe Homer has just posted this on Facebook!!

*"Julie Bedborough is in full retail mode. This is going to cost. She is like a woman possessed and sniffing out a bargain at 300 yards. Just one question. How many pairs of shoes can a woman want?"*


You do set yourself up for ridicule Martin


----------



## Rooter (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Bloody hell. I can't believe Homer has just posted this on Facebook!!

*"Julie Bedborough is in full retail mode. This is going to cost. She is like a woman possessed and sniffing out a bargain at 300 yards. Just one question. How many pairs of shoes can a woman want?"*


You do set yourself up for ridicule Martin


Click to expand...

Is that a forum 300 yards?


----------



## Hooper (May 30, 2013)

Maybe I am being a bit too precious but I think this has gone far enough.
Homer - you are welcome to play with me at my place anytime mate.


----------



## DaveyG (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Bloody hell. I can't believe Homer has just posted this on Facebook!!

*"Julie Bedborough is in full retail mode. This is going to cost. She is like a woman possessed and sniffing out a bargain at 300 yards. Just one question. How many pairs of shoes can a woman want?"*


You do set yourself up for ridicule Martin


Click to expand...



Sorry but what does this have to do with Homers golf/anyones golf/ golf in general.

Half of you have probably got kids who show more maturity!


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

DaveyG said:



			Sorry but what does this have to do with Homers golf/anyones golf/ golf in general.

Half of you have probably got kids who show more maturity!
		
Click to expand...

Errr.....I thought it was pretty strong coming from a bloke that has got about 18 pairs of Footjoys.
But I guess you're right. I need to grow up.


----------



## Hooper (May 30, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Errr.....I guess it was pretty strong coming from a bloke that has got about 18 pairs of Footjoys.
But I guess you're right. I need to grow up.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't you will just get boring.


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

Hooper said:



			Please don't you will just get boring. 

Click to expand...

OK.
Feck. I knew it wouldn't last


----------



## Rooter (May 30, 2013)

Hooper said:



			Please don't you will just get boring. 

Click to expand...

2 posts ago you say enough is enough, then you reply with don't change smiffy. crikey, this is like being at home with the wife!


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



			2 posts ago you say enough is enough, then you reply with don't change smiffy. crikey, this is like being at home with the wife!
		
Click to expand...

I've sent mine out for the popcorn, the day is still young


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			I've sent mine out for the popcorn, the day is still young 

Click to expand...

Now there is a man with style


----------



## Hooper (May 30, 2013)

Rooter said:



			2 posts ago you say enough is enough, then you reply with don't change smiffy. crikey, this is like being at home with the wife!
		
Click to expand...

Hee Hee. I didn't say I agree with everything Smiffy posts. That would just be weird and stalker like.


----------



## Rooter (May 30, 2013)

Fish said:



			I've sent mine out for the popcorn, the day is still young 

Click to expand...

you want some?! popcorn that is..


----------



## bobmac (May 30, 2013)

Growing old is compulsory
Growing up is optional


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

Hooper said:



			Maybe I am being a bit too precious but I think this has gone far enough.
Homer - you are welcome to play with me at my place anytime mate.
		
Click to expand...




DaveyG said:



			Sorry but what does this have to do with Homers golf/anyones golf/ golf in general.

Half of you have probably got kids who show more maturity!
		
Click to expand...


nope my kids are really immature,

don't feel sorry for Homer, he'll see it as a sign of weakness.


----------



## Hooper (May 30, 2013)

therod said:



			nope my kids are really immature,

don't feel sorry for Homer, he'll see it as a sign of weakness.
		
Click to expand...

What can I say? I am a sensitive soul. I feel for the guy. I do agree he does make himself an easy target.


----------



## User20205 (May 30, 2013)

Hooper said:



			What can I say? I am a sensitive soul. I feel for the guy. I do agree he does make himself an easy target.
		
Click to expand...

don't get me wrong he's not an axe murderer, he just swings like one :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 3, 2013)

Is the mojo back yet Homer


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 3, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Is the mojo back yet Homer
		
Click to expand...

He seems to be giving this thread a wide berth but is dishing out loads of advice on the expert forum, not sure how that works cos the guy is a pure Chomper......


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 4, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			He seems to be giving this thread a wide berth but is dishing out loads of advice on the expert forum, not sure how that works cos the guy is a pure Chomper......
		
Click to expand...

So is a chomper or chomping related to ability or attitude Bomber?


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 4, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			So is a chomper or chomping related to ability or attitude Bomber?
		
Click to expand...

A bit of both bordering on Weekend Warrior, however most Chompers don't consider themselves experts but Homer for some reason does, mind blowing when all he seems to say is " book a lesson with a PGA Pro" great advice but not rocket science


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm crap to be honest but I'm reticent to spend money on lessons and come out the other side just as crap.  If you go out on the course with low expectations then your are only normally moderately disappointed.  It only takes those few flukey pro standard shots per round to get you out there next time


----------



## Bomber69 (Jun 4, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I'm crap to be honest but I'm reticent to spend money on lessons and come out the other side just as crap.  If you go out on the course with low expectations then your are only normally moderately disappointed.  It only takes those few flukey pro standard shots per round to get you out there next time 

Click to expand...

We all have good days and bad days but it's not worth crying about and if I was as bad as some then advice is the last thing I would be dishing out....


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 4, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Growing old is compulsory
Growing up is optional  

Click to expand...

http://www.lyricsfreak.com/j/jimmy+buffett/growing+older+but+not+up_20071897.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLC8fJdQJ24


----------



## vkurup (Jun 4, 2013)

Heard on the grapevine... Homer's course has applied for planning permission to officially rename itself as Springfield GC..

... Doh!!


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 4, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Growing old is compulsory
Growing up is optional  

Click to expand...

I like that, stolen for future use


----------



## Fish (Jun 4, 2013)

Piped music in the changing rooms

http://youtu.be/DksSPZTZES0


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 4, 2013)

Ya know something lads ive tried my best not to comment on this thread , i did once or twice but deleted them as i just couldnt be bothered geting dragged into the kind of carry on .. 

But i tell ya something if some of ye made the comments that ye have made on here in the workplace you would be up before management , 

Ive played golf with Homer once,  in the Centenary Final In FoA  , he played well & was very good company on the course , that is my only experience of the man ,

but if id never met him & was just judging people on their comments & the content of their comments on here then to be honest id rather meet & play golf with him tham than most in this thread .. 

Smiffy i mostly enjoy your posts always good for a laugh & you can take the banter aswell as giving it which is very important so great respect for that , 
BUT
 i have to agree with Davey G your comment earlier was way out of line .. Comments re Wives , Husbands & partners have no place on here unless between very good friends or by the person themselves & im surprised & disapointed  the mods didnt pick up on that .. 

anyhow il leave it at that, not my place to defend people but some of ye need to have a think before geting personal on a golf forum , because to the neutrals it shows you in a worse light than the person you are running down .. 

And believe me i know the ones who wil think . "sure i dont care" .. we all know ye, its obvious in posts ..


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 4, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Ya know something lads ive tried my best not to comment on this thread , i did once or twice but deleted them as i just couldnt be bothered geting dragged into the kind of carry on .. 

But i tell ya something if some of ye made the comments that ye have made on here in the workplace you would be up before management , 

Ive played golf with Homer once,  in the Centenary Final In FoA  , he played well & was very good company on the course , that is my only experience of the man ,

 if id never met him & was just judging people on their comments & the content of their comments on here then to be honest id rather meet & play golf with him tham than most in this thread .. 

Smiffy i mostly enjoy your posts always good for a laugh & you can take the banter aswell as giving it which is very important so great respect for that , 
BUT
 i have to agree with Davey G your comment earlier was way out of line .. Comments re Wives , Husbands & partners have no place on here unless between very good friends or by the person themselves & im surprised & disapointed  the mods didnt pick up on that .. 

anyhow il leave it at that, not my place to defend people but some of ye need to have a think before geting personal on a golf forum , because to the neutrals it shows you in a worse light than the person you are running down .. 

And believe me i know the ones who wil think . "sure i dont care" ..  all know ye, its obvious in posts ..[/QUOTE


Bill I think smiffys comment re Homers wife was more of jibe at Homer for having so many pairs of golf shoe's or at least that was my interpretation.

The fact this thread has had over 20 pages and all's Homers response was a petty " I don't know why I bother " type of reply
I've asked a very civil and polite question and still haven't had a reply. Maybe I'm not qualified enough to speak to him about is current woes.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jay Gee (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not sure why people get so hung up on Homer not getting involved in a thread that he may feel he'd rather stay away from. His choice I reckon. 

Even though there are plenty of positive comments, they can be offset by the negative and some are taunting, mocking and bordering on cyber-bullying. E.G.



Fish said:



			Piped music in the changing rooms
		
Click to expand...

Call it banter if you will, but is it really necessary? Does it serve a purpose or make you feel good?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 4, 2013)

Morning Stuart 
I appreciate what your saying mate,  i just think if Homer wants to discuss stuff on here that his Mrs is doing he will mention it on here , if not it shouldnt be brought up by someone else ,, i do appreciate its all open social media & if you put any information about yourself out there it can reappear  anywhere .. i just thought we had a better community on here .. 

Anyhow as i said its not my place to defend others just sometimes from a neutral point of view you can see the intent in some of the replys ,


----------



## forefortheday (Jun 4, 2013)

Jay Gee said:



			I'm not sure why people get so hung up on Homer not getting involved in a thread that he may feel he'd rather stay away from. His choice I reckon. 




			He started the thread, got a load of replies (some good,some bad) and then gave a rather spoilt response to most people who'd replied. 

Whilst it is his "choice" to not respond it does defeat the point of posting in the first place!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2013)

I was pointing out yet another example of Homer "shooting himself in the foot". Here we have a guy who has countless pairs of golf shoes, too many to wear and doesn't seem to give a hoot about buying another pair yet he is making reference to his wife wanting yet another pair of shoes herself. I just find it funny that's all, and if some of you got the hump by me posting it I apologise.
But like I said in my post, he does tend to put himself up for ridicule. Thing was, it was me that ridiculed him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2013)

So does this mean that we are going to be able to buy a new club with out the old 'You should have spent the money on lessons'  reply??


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 4, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			So does this mean that we are going to be able to buy a new club with out the old 'You should have spent the money on lessons'  reply??

Click to expand...

Only if you promise not to point out the hypocrisy of lusting after new irons himself!

Rather similar to that of the 'how many pairs of shoes does she need' event!


----------



## Jay Gee (Jun 4, 2013)

forefortheday said:



			He started the thread, got a load of replies (some good,some bad) and then gave a rather spoilt response to most people who'd replied. 

Whilst it is his "choice" to not respond it does defeat the point of posting in the first place!
		
Click to expand...

Actually, you're right.  Let's string him up and ban him from the forum.

Some would guess he was responding to some of the unnecessarily negative comments. If anyone's upset that he didn't respond to their comments or questions,  then maybe they need to learn to be less sensitive. Or should we all mock and taunt them too?

 All said and done, the thread has an unsavoury amount of Homer bashing, for what?

Just my opinion, mind.

I am Homer! 
(As in "I am Spartacus" before anyone gets confused).


----------



## Hooper (Jun 4, 2013)

Jay Gee said:



			I am Homer! 
(As in "I am Spartacus" before anyone gets confused).
		
Click to expand...

Very good. :clap:


----------



## brendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Are we finished here?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2013)

brendy said:



			Are we finished here?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly


----------



## brendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Just askin 


Smiffy said:



			Possibly
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Jun 4, 2013)

Who is gonna round up the cyber bullies then? 

Ive got a tear in my eye here :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 4, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Who is gonna round up the cyber bullies then? 

Ive got a tear in my eye here :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




brendy said:



			Are we finished here?
		
Click to expand...


If ya werent , ya prob are now .......................:thup:


----------



## Robobum (Jun 4, 2013)

I really don't get this forum anymore.

Up in front of management!!?? Really?? :rofl:

Well, if you brought this to me in our company, I'd laugh you straight back out the door.

Get a grip - applies to the OP too.


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 4, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			So does this mean that we are going to be able to buy a new club with out the old 'You should have spent the money on lessons'  reply??

Click to expand...

I do, I've just been keeping it quiet to avoid the nagging


----------



## scratch (Jun 4, 2013)

Have to be honest, I really don't get these 'look at me' threads whether they are for good or bad performances. Just leads to a load of pointless backslapping or 'chin up mate' comments. 

I'd rather read something with a bit more substance to it.


----------



## brendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I think this one has run its course folks.


----------

